# google adwords tips for beginners



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've mentioned before that webmasterworld is a great source of information on marketing/search engines/adwords.

Here's a recent thread with tips for adwords beginners (with links to other sources and topics on the site that also help):

http://www.webmasterworld.com/google_adwords/3065644.htm

If any members here have experience with adwords and have some tips they'd like to share here at t-shirtforums.com, that would be great too


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Unfortunately this site requires a login and password.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Unfortunately this site requires a login and password.


I think the admin over there did that to protect the site against rogue "bots".

It's just a free forum (like this one, only centered around webmaster issues). They don't spam you with emails or anything (you can't even post any links or signatures in that forum )

But, it's well worth the few moments it takes to register and login there.

A TON of information to be had.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Unfortunately this site requires a login and password.


You land on the Beginners guide page, no login required: 
same url as rodney:  http://www.webmasterworld.com/google_adwords/3065644.htm


----------



## PvN Captain (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the link. I've just now ordered the AdWords book they suggest.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> http://www.webmasterworld.com/google_adwords/3065644.htm


Thank you for this link - I have spend a couple of hours for this and next links about google adwords 

For website start I use google adwords as the single source of target traffic. Plan to activate my overture account.

Does anyone know the other sources of traffic for new site?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Does anyone know the other sources of traffic for new site?


MSN has a pay-per-click advertising model called Adcenter I think.

There is also offline advertising in magazines, newspapers, etc.

You could also try advertising on targeted websites, blogs, niche directories.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> MSN has a pay-per-click advertising model called Adcenter I think.
> 
> There is also offline advertising in magazines, newspapers, etc.
> 
> You could also try advertising on targeted websites, blogs, niche directories.


Thank you - I'll try Adcenter soon and can reply this forum with results.

Do you think that offline advertising is good for online business?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

alltshirts4you said:


> Do you think that offline advertising is good for online business?


Yes, if it is affordable, and if you know who your target market is, and advertise in ways and in places that appeal to them.


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't see how it's affordable, though. If as many here mentioned on other threads, average conversion rate is 1%, and let's say 30% comes from paid text ads, then to sell 1 item you got to pay for about 30 clicks. And t-shirt related key words/phrases on AdWords/Overture are about $0.30 - that's almost 10 bucks per shirt for paid ads. 

How does it work, exactly?


----------



## farennikov (Sep 4, 2006)

You know, now that I checked that, I did spend $0.2 per click on Overture and spent $30 to sell 3 shirts, even though I think these buyers came from Myspace and not Overture.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

In theory those paid clicks would convert at a better than 1% rate, since they've clicked on something that specifically interests them and are expecting a commerce site. The 1% conversion rate is partly because people follow links from websites not really knowing what to expect.

Still, like you said you do need to keep an eye on it as you could easily spend more than you make.


----------



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

farennikov said:


> I don't see how it's affordable, though. If as many here mentioned on other threads, average conversion rate is 1%, and let's say 30% comes from paid text ads, then to sell 1 item you got to pay for about 30 clicks. And t-shirt related key words/phrases on AdWords/Overture are about $0.30 - that's almost 10 bucks per shirt for paid ads.
> 
> How does it work, exactly?


You need to use high target keyword.
For example - I sell ac-dc t-shirts - I use keywords like 
ac-dc t-shirt
buy ac-dc t-shirt
ac-dc design t-shirts
etc.

2. I pay only 0.05-0.1 per click. I have 8-10 position, but I can get cheap visitors.
3. For target audience you will have more that 1% conversion rate.

But you need to use this for Google first - only after succesfull keywords combination and text ads you can copy this campaing for google partners + descrease price for click - you can get a lot of fake clicks from spam sites - so, you need to check them and add into adwords disallowed sites list.


----------



## Quickne$$ (Dec 4, 2005)

>you can get a lot of fake clicks from spam sites - 
>so, you need to check them and add into adwords disallowed sites list.

How do you find out which are the bad sites?

I was only successful with adwords on one series of t-shirts.
Even then it took about one third of my profits.
With the other t-shirt series I just broke even or lost a little money.
I think adwords is too expensive. I hate paying them all that money.
I'm going to try using SEO instead.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think adwords is too expensive. I hate paying them all that money


It can be expensive to "test", but once you figure out the right keywords and right phrasing and right landing page,then you should be earning back more money than you spend (getting a good return on investiment/ROI).

This book was suggested to me by a guy that handles large amounts of adwords spending in the t-shirt sector: 

Winning Results with Google Adwords - by Andrew Goodman

I recently bought a copy, but I haven't finished it yet.


----------

